# Amazon offer $50 credit for HD-DVD purchasers



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

I just got an email from Amazon, giving me a $50 credit toward a new purchase, as a person who purchased tech that "didn't work out". Woo Hoo!

David


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Yet another reason Amazon is a great place to shop!


----------

